# Merrow Machine Tensions



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Does anybody run a Merrow MG-3U that could provide some advice on tensions? I'm having trouble getting the lower looper thread to pull the upper looper (floss) thread around to the backside sufficiently. Right now I have the lower looper tension as high as I can get it. I also have the needle thread tension very high and the upper looper tension as loose as I can get it. 

Any thoughts?
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Has Merrow been any help?
Merrow® Sewing Machines -- the Stitch Matters


----------

